# May Day visit to a hive...



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I took some pictures of one of our hives as we inspected it on May Day.


IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s159/walliezim/May%20Day%20hive%20visit/QHhive.jpg[/IMG]


Here's the whole family!











but this is what we want... liquid gold!!!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

You keep the liquid gold and send me that beautiful golden queen.  

Nice pictures and VERY nice looking bees.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

The pictures are wonderful. Thanks for sharing. And I love that color blue, I am going to paint of few of mine like that!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you iddee, I think I'll keep her... she seems right at home here!  Will an egg do? Come visit; you a hill away.

Thanks Jeffzhear, in North Carolina, we call it Tarrheel Blue! I hear that the chain home inprovement stores can match any color. Print it out and see if it's true.


----------

